# old termite damaged hardwood



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Kbotard said:


> I moved this thread to over here hoping for some help.
> :thumbsup:
> Hi. My husband and I are renovating my old home. We discovered ancient termite damage in the living room. I say ancient because when removing the vinyl tile and subfloor, we were inundated with red dust. Anyway, the hardwood floor is not salvagible in the living room, but the 2 bedrooms and hallway are perfect. They had used what looked like roofing paper on the hardwood, then the 1/4 inch subfloor, then the vinyl. What I want to know is, that since the existing good hardwood has no subfloor, when I replace the living room floor, can I put down the hardwood floor without a subfloor? I don't want a height difference in the rooms.


Hi,

Question, What is on the floor now (On top of the joists?)


----------



## Kbotard (Apr 23, 2007)

*ON top of the joists*

Just the termite damaged hardwood is on the joists. I believe it is pine. There is a small area that has no damage. I plan on saving that and using it for replacing a small corner of damage (water, not termite damage) in one of the bedrooms. So should I put down a subfloor in the living room, or can I lay the hardwood directly on the joist like the original hardwood from the late 40's?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hardwood should be installed on a subfloor. 

If you are determined to have hardwood flooring there, you are just going to have to live with the minor step up. 

Use a wide transitional molding to make it a little more discrete.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here is some additional information regarding subfloors:

Links:

http://www.hardwoodinstaller.com/hardwoodinstaller/subfloors.htm


http://www.hoskinghardwood.com/all-about-wood-floors-over-subfloors.asp


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Put down a subfloor. Without it you will generate a large amount of waste with the flooring. The flooring will need to be cut so it lands on a joist and you will lose the t/g off the ends. The flooring you get now has very few long boards compared to the original floor.
Ron


----------



## Kbotard (Apr 23, 2007)

_and you will lose the t/g off the ends_

What is t/g?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Kbotard said:


> _and you will lose the t/g off the ends_
> 
> What is t/g?


*T*ongue 'and' *G*roove.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

BTW - Here are a couple of pictures of hardwood flooring transitions with different thickness flooring:


----------

